# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الممنوع من الصرف أو ما لا ينصرف

## شرياس

*كنت قد وعدت أن أضع موضعاً عن الممنوع من الصرف مع ذكر المصدر وهذا هو الموضوع ومصدره كتاب الشيخ عبدالله بن يوسف الجُدَيْع والذي يحمل عنوان  المنهاج المختصر في علمي النَّحو والصَّرف * 

 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  الممنوع من الصرف  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   أو  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  ما لا ينصرف  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

علامته :
لا يقبل التنوين , نحو :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وعصَى آدَمُ ربَّهُ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  إنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفى آدَمَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  يا بَني آدَمَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  

إعرابه :
  يُرفع بالضمة , وينصب ويجر بالفتحة , نحو  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  إنَّه مِن سُلَيْمانَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  
ويجر بالكسرة في حالتين :
1 - إذا أضيفَ , نحو :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  في أَحْسَنِ تَقْويمٍ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
2 - إذا عُرَّفَ بـ ( أل ) نحو :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  كالأعْمى والأصَمِّ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

للموضوع بقية إن شاءالله تعالى

----------


## شرياس

*أنواع الممنوع من الصرف :

1 - العَلَمُ يأتي على وزن الفعل , نحو  أحمد , يزيد , يشكر , تَغلب 
2 - العَلَمُ المركَّب تركيبَ مزجٍ غير مختوم بـ  وَيْهِ  نحو  بَعلَبَكَّ , حَضْرَمَوت , مَعْدي كَرِب 
3 - العَلَمُ الأعجمي نحو  إبراهيمَ و إسماعيلَ وإسحاقَ  ولذلك شرطان :
[1] أن يكون علَماً في اللسان الأعجمي , واستُعمِل علماً في اللسان العربي .
فلو سُمِّيَ إنسانٌ  ديباج أو لجِام أو نيروز أو قالون أو بُندار  انصرف , لأنها ليست أعلاماً في لسان العجم .
[2] أن يكون زائداً عن ثلاثة أحرف .
ولذلك صُرِفَ  نوحٌ  و  لوطٌ  *

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*
** كيف تعرف عجمة الأسم
يُميِّز كون الإسم أعجميًّا الوجوهُ التالية :
1
 - النَّقل 
2 - خُروجُه عن أوزان الأسماء العربية مثل  إبريسَم  فلا يوجد وزنه في أبنية الأسماء .
3 - أن يقع أوَّله نونٌ بعدها راءُ نحو  نَرْجِس  , أو آخرَهُ زايٌ بعد دالٍ نحو  مُهَنْدِز  , ولعلَّة عدم وجود مثل هذا التَّتابع في لسان العرب قلبوا الزَّاي سيناً فقالوا  مهندس 
4 - أن يجتمع في الكلمة من الحروف ما لايجتمع في كلام العرب , مثل اجتماع الجيم والصاد في نحو  صَوْلَجان  , أو الجيم والقاف في نحو   مَنْجَنيق  , أو الكاف والجيم في نحو  أُسْكُرُّجَة 

للموضوع بقية بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## ماجد عيسى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين (ابتسامة)

----------


## شرياس

*أنواع الممنوع من الصرف :

4 - العَدْلُ , وهو : صَرفُكَ لفظاً أولى بالمسَّمى إلى آخَر , وهو خمس كلمات :

[1] علمٌ على وزن ( فُعَل ) معدولٌ به عن ( فاعِل ) , وهو أربعة عشر اسماً في لسانهم ( عُمَر , زُفَر , مُضَر , ثُعَل , هُبَل , زُحَل , عُصَم , قُزَح , جُشَم , قُثَم , جُمَح , جُحا , دُلَف , بُلَع ) ويُقاس عليها ما جاء على أوزانها من أسماء أعلام .
[2] علمٌ مؤنث على وزن ( فَعال ) في لغة تميمٍ خاصَّةً , نحو : ( حَذام , قَطام , سَجاج , رَقاش ) .
[3] كلمة ( سَحَر ) إذا أردت به الوَقتَ المعروف محدَّداً بيومٍ أو تاريخ , كأن تقول ( جئتُكَ يومَ الجُمعةِ سَحَرَ ) فإذا لم تُحدِّد انصرف :  نجَّيناهُمْ بِسَحَرٍ  .
[4] صِفةٌ واقِعةٌ في الأعداد خاصةً على وزن ( فُعال ) أو ( مَفْعَل ) نحو  مَثْنى و ثُلاثَ و رُباعَ  , واعلم أنها للأعداد من الواحد إلى الأربعة .
[5] كلمةُ ( أُخَر ) جمعُ ( الأخرى ) نحو :  فعِدَّةٌ من أيَّامٍ أُخَرَ  .

للموضوع بقية إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*أنواع الممنوع من الصرف :

5 - الوصف الذي مؤنَّثه على وزن ( فَعْلى ) أو ( فَعْلاء ) نحو : ( سَكْران ) مؤنَّثه : ( سَكْرى ) , و ( أحمر ) مؤنثه ( حمراء ) 
وإذا خُتِمَ مؤنثهُ بتاء تأنيث صُرف , نحو : ( أرْمَل ) فمؤنثه ( أرملة ) و ( حَبْلان ) مؤنثه ( حَبْلانة ) والمعنى امتلأ غضَباً .

6 - العَلَمُ الذي آخرهُ ألفٌ ونونٌ زائدتان , نحو :  وأسْلَمْتُ معَ سُلَيمانَ 
علامة الزِّيادة : أن يكونَ قبلَ الألف والنُّونِ أكثر من حرفين 

فائدة :
إذا كان قبل الزيادة حرفان ثانيهما مشدَّدٌ , جاز الصرف والمنع , نحو :( حَسَّان ) فإنك إن جعلته مبالغةً من ( الحُسْنِ ) كان وزنهُ ( فعَّال ) فليس فيه زيادةٌ فيُصرَف , وإن جعلتهُ من ( الحِسِّ ) فالألف والنون زائدتان .* 
*للموضوع بقية إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*أنواع الممنوع من الصرف :

7 - التأنيث وهو ثلاثة أقسام :
[1] كل اسمٍ مؤنثٍ أُنِّث بالألف في آخره , نحو ( حُبلى , حَمراء , سُكارى , أولياء ) .
[2]كل عَلَمٍ لحِقَتهُ تاء التأنيث , اسْتُعْمِلَ للمؤنث أو المذكَّر , نحو ( طلحة , فاطمة )
[3]كل عَلَمٍ مؤنث اسْتُخْدِمَ للمؤنث , نحو , ( سُعاد , زينب , سَمَر )

تنبيه :
إذا كان العَلَمُ المؤنث من القسم الثالث يتركب من ثلاثة أحرف ووسطُهُ ساكن جاز صرفهُ ومنعهُ , نحو ( هِنْد , دَعْد , جُمْل )

8 - العَلَمُ المنتهي بألفِ إلحاقٍ زائدةٍ , نحو ( أَرْطى ) ملحقةً بـ ( جَعْفَر ) , كذا قالوا , وفي هذا نظر , وَذَكَرْتُهُ لأنهم ذَكّروهُ .

9 - ما كان من الأسماء جمعاً على هيئةِ ( مَفاعِل ) أو ( مَفاعِيل ) سواءٌ ابتدأ بميمٍ أو غيرها بشرط فتح أوَّله وكسر ما بعد الألف , نحو  مَساجِدُ   مساكِين   صَوامِع  ( عناقِيد )  أساور   أباريق  .
ومنه : ( دوابّ ) لأن الأصل ( دوابِب ) .
زمنه : ( سراويل ) لمجيئه على صيغتهِ .

تمَّ الموضوع بحمد الله تعالى وفضله*

----------


## سامي الجلعود

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

من افضل الكتب التي رايتها في النحو كتاب (( ألفية ابن مالك في اوضح المسالك ))

وتجد اخي القارئ كل ماتريده من النحو وهو ياتي اربع مجلادات لكنها ممتعة جدا

----------


## شرياس

> السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> من افضل الكتب التي رايتها في النحو كتاب (( ألفية ابن مالك في اوضح المسالك ))
> وتجد اخي القارئ كل ماتريده من النحو وهو ياتي اربع مجلادات لكنها ممتعة جدا


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته**
دائماً ينصح العلماء أن يبدأ طالب العلم أولاً بالمختصرات قبل المطولات فمثلاً من أراد دراسة علم مصطلح الحديث فإن عليه أولاً أن يبدأ بـ ( المنظومة البيقونية ) ولا يبدأ بـ ( ألفية العراقي ) ومن أراد مثلاً دراسة الفقة الحنبلي يبدأ بكتاب ( تيسير العلّام شرح عمدة الأحكام ) ولا يبدأ بكتاب ( المغني و الشرح الكبير ) وهكذا جميع العلوم نبدأ بالمختصرات ثم الكتب المتوسطة ثم ننتهي بالمطولات , وعلم النحو ليس استثناءً من ذلك فالبداية لا تكون بألفية ابن مالك بل تكون   ( بالآجرومية ) ويفضل شرح المعاصرين كالشيخ ابن عثيمين- رحمه الله تعالى- , أو غير الآجرومية من الكتب المعاصرة مثل ( النحو الواضح ) أو مثل كتاب الشيخ الجديع ( المنهاج المختصر في علمي النحو والصرف ) وغيرها من الكتب المختصره .*

----------


## الجواد المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما المستثنيات من صيغة فعلان؟

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

جزاكم الله خيـــرا ..
كيف نضبط الدال في جملة : ( جلستُ مع يزيــد )
وهل في ضبطها خلاف ؟

----------


## الاستراباذي

السلام عليكم
بارك الله في الأخ صاحب الموضوع
نقول: جلسْتُ معَ يزِيــــدَ
ويزيد اسم مجرور بالفتحة نيابة عن الكسرة لأنه ممنوع من الصرف، والمانع علتان اجتمعتا فيه هما:
1-اسم علم
2- على وزن الفعل.

----------

